# Multi-Slotting, should I use it?



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 29, 2008)

I average about 20-22ish right about know, and I want to know if I learn mostly all of the Multi-Slotting Algorithms(or intuitively), will it help me get sub 20?
Does anyone here use it?
Do they think it will be beneficial to a cuber like me?
Some advice is needed.
If I do use it heres a nice website:
http://www.cubeloop.com/php/cube/expert.php?chapter=f2l&subchapter=multislot


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 29, 2008)

All 82 of those "algs" are only when the pair is separated or connected. You'd have to recognize the 3rd pair, do setup moves to make it separated or connected, then recognize which multislot case you have...it really only saves like 3 moves(For most cases, at least).


----------



## David (Feb 29, 2008)

I would say use it. Learn easy cases then slowly learn more. Its just like anything with the cube, time and practice.

David


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 29, 2008)

I was under the impression that mutli-slotting was a FMC type of thing. Either way, I know for a fact it's completely unnessessary to get to sub-20. :]


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 29, 2008)

Am I the reason you started this thread?

I completely recommend it, but I do it intuitevely not by algs.


----------



## alexc (Mar 1, 2008)

It might be worth learning in the long run, but you can get sub 10 f2l without it. Look at Harris Chan.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 1, 2008)

jtjogobonito said:


> Am I the reason you started this thread?
> 
> I completely recommend it, but I do it intuitevely not by algs.



Only if you you were the one that said this was gonna be better than my regular Fridrich F2l at the chatromm with Thrawst..lol

Thanks guys I like the Idea of that L' R U(2) R' L, really neat


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 1, 2008)

I actually didn't say you would be better I just said that I use multislotting and it helps a lot.


----------



## Jai (Mar 1, 2008)

Like intuitive F2L, you might wanna see what the algos are like, and then mimic the style intuitively.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 1, 2008)

Sebastian Felix uses multi-slotting his entire F2L, I think. Take a look at his F2Ls on Stefan's F2L study.

He almost did the first sub-13 unofficial average two years ago (it was 13.00).


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't think he did multislotting on the F2L move study. :S


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 1, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Sebastian Felix uses multi-slotting his entire F2L, I think. Take a look at his F2Ls on Stefan's F2L study.
> 
> He almost did the first sub-13 unofficial average two years ago (it was 13.00).




I think he was the one who first proposed Multislotting..


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 1, 2008)

i was toying with the idea of looking into multi-slotting, but i'm also interested in how many people actually use it, and especially from the people that do use it, how much they think it helps them. Most of the cases I looked at so far are slightly too long to be practical, or they are just very convenient, meaning that somehow things just work out perfectly almost by accident. I don't have an idea of how much these cases come up in practice, and if it is worth it at all to try and recognize them all.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 1, 2008)

Yea, I would really like to talk to someone who actually uses Multi Slotting


----------



## KConny (Mar 1, 2008)

If you don't have good enogh look-a-head to get sub20 with normal F2L, mulitslotting won't help you.


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 1, 2008)

KConny said:


> If you don't have good enogh look-a-head to get sub20 with normal F2L, mulitslotting won't help you.



Agreement ensues...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 22ish average with whole solve..Just to clear things up. maybe 13-14ish seconds for F2l


----------



## alexc (Mar 2, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I have a 22ish average with whole solve..Just to clear things up. maybe 13-14ish seconds for F2l



You should try to get as low as you can without it first. You should work on your look ahead first and move count second.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll try those.


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 2, 2008)

If you can't handle the jogging speed, you can't handle the biking speed, and the race car speed  Multi-slotting will require you to think and look even a bit more ahead than just the normal F2L, so if you haven't been able to master it, I think that you'll just be slowing down to apply MS cases.

In conclusion: Don't learn MS, yet.


----------



## mizzle (Mar 2, 2008)

Multislotting is awesome for improving your cube understanding. Cube understanding leads to faster times. That said, it definitely helps to already have a really good F2L, because you can get way better than this without multislotting.

Anyway, I orient all my edges at the beginning of the solve, which gives me a restricted F2L. Multislotting on that is really a lot easier, and I can't recommend enough that people look into it. Especially paired with partial corner control. Gives amazing spike times, but screws with your averages pretty badly at the beginning.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm willing to try it out.
But Harris says no, and mizzle says yes.
I'll look into it and discover about it, I might be able to make my F2l easier by using L' R U R' L than just R U R'.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 2, 2008)

yea, I don't think it can really hurt to learn more even if you don't add it into your solve you can still add some tricks to your bag of things to do in f2l. I've looked into it tho I don't really use it (a little OH were I have more time but not much).
I am a big fan of all kinds of example solves tho. If anyone has example of this and Petrus let me know (I've viewed all the ones on the main sites)


----------



## dh144498 (Mar 6, 2008)

first off, if you don't already avg under 12 seconds, then multi slotting is useless. multi is only for the ppl who can no longer get faster. anyway, it's almost impossible to actually (multi slot) because there are millions of combinations of pieces. the best way to do f2l is when doing a pair, try to simplify the next pair for easy insertion. for example: when doing a regular 1st pair (around 6-8 moves), look for a way to simplify another c/e to only 3-5 moves. and do 3rd and simplify 4th.


----------



## Brian Le (Mar 6, 2008)

I have tried applying multislotting to my solves, but it doesn't work out that well. Therefore, I concluded that I should get faster first. Then when I get sub-15 averages, I will apply multislotting. But when possible, I use it intuitively. Still gotta work on that F2L...


----------



## mizzle (Mar 6, 2008)

dh144498 said:


> first off, if you don't already avg under 12 seconds, then multi slotting is useless. multi is only for the ppl who can no longer get faster.



That's just silly. Multislotting is a perfectly good way for people to get faster, especially if they learn to do it intuitively. It's also good for those of us who are less concerned with speed than efficiency.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 6, 2008)

dh144498 said:


> first off, if you don't already avg under 12 seconds, then multi slotting is useless. multi is only for the ppl who can no longer get faster.



dh144498, what? That makes no sense whatsoever.

Why did people switch to Fridrich? I don't think anyone was at their limit for LBL when they switched.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 7, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> dh144498 said:
> 
> 
> > first off, if you don't already avg under 12 seconds, then multi slotting is useless. multi is only for the ppl who can no longer get faster.
> ...



I know right!?!
I can get sub 40 with Lbl method, something which I though was IMPOSSIBLE earlier before.


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 7, 2008)

I've looked at the algs, and I think it`s rather intuitive, but then again if you could execute and determine the case really quickly then go ahead. Good Luck!


----------



## malcolm (Mar 7, 2008)

I only use the R'FRF' case to preserve a pair if it is already formed, or the L' if it makes a pair, so just the easy recognition ones


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 7, 2008)

Yea, I'll end up doing that.


----------



## Sébastien Felix (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi there, i see many ideas there, i'll just try to explain my opinion:

1-DON'T LEARN MULTISLOTING!!! UNDERSTAND IT!

2-Multislotting is ALWAYS usefull, even if you're not sub12, I started to multislot maybe 3 years ago(even when i averaged 20s). It helps a lot to understand how the sequences move the pieces, the basic idea to work on Multislotting is first to introduce it in your training sessions, but only do it for speedsolving when you really do it intuitively and think like if it was a "basic" alg. It also force you to improve your looking ahead skills, then when you do basic fridrich solves, you do it really faster than before.
Conclusion:Learn how to deal with Multislotting as soon as you can understand it.

3-I used to play with orienting all edges or all F2L edges before solving F2L in order to rotate the cube, but to my mind it adds maybe 7-8 moves but dont simplify the solve, and I think it isn't so hard to do a cube rotation during F2L if you have a good fingertrick. So to my opinion it could be a good exercice to work Multislotting(like just scramble the cube with (R U) moves and try to solve the 2 missing pairs using the most "clever" sequence. The case "orient all edges before F2L is just like a RUL scramble that dont affect the cross.
Conclusion : very good exercice to work Multislotting but should stay an exercice 


Cubely

Sébastien


----------

